# Pear shape belly?



## Diamondinmypocket (Jan 25, 2013)

We are still playing the is/isn't she pregnant game! Noticed all day today Diamond has a pear shaped belly. Think upside down cupcake. Bred 9/6.

So whats the recent belly change? Good sign???


----------



## countrymini (Jan 26, 2013)

I think we need a photo!!!!






(this is a excited hint that we want to see your girl, not a bossy demand lol. Just thought i'd clarify that)


----------



## Rhondaalaska (Jan 26, 2013)

Love pics of mamas to be , daddy's too.

Then the suprized bundle of joy is the icing .


----------



## Diamondinmypocket (Jan 26, 2013)

I would love to brag! But I use a tablet and have not figured out how to post photos



but I have before and up to now photos!


----------



## Diamondinmypocket (Jan 26, 2013)

I am trying this from my tablet, but on the full site option, to test if I can get a photo posted. (My tablet is android based, exactly like a phone just bigger)

I have been out of the loop for so long, that I am having to catch up on thr changes to the forum!

As for Diamond, (mommy to be) I have friends who tell me over and over that yes she is preggers... I know more on every horse subject except breeding. And I still have a lifetime of learning to do...



This breeding is my first and last I will ever undertake. So I know my little momma is healthy. I just chose to do this the old fashioned way, to enjoy every single moment of creating a new life. I have not used, by choice. It is a luxury which I feel is just that. Money I can put in the feed fund. Now if either of my horses needed life saving surgery, I will work myself to the bone to try to save them. I have gotten vibes on other posts that don't match mine, so I want to try to assure everyone I am not a horse owner that decent owners frown upon. I had to give up my horses 8 years ago. I am now lucky enough to be in a place where I can enjoy horses again. But thankfully in the 8 years I met a few very respected people in different areas of equines, and continued to learn.

Now I am also having to re-learn the forum I have missed so much, that has changed as much as technology. Would you believe me if I told you the last time I owned a computer was 6 years ago? Lol. So I will try to add a photo now, and if I can not get it to work I will get on my hubbys computer and figure it out there!

While you all are waiting for photos, can I hear about pear bellies? This am her belly was to the right. Its been shifting for a few weeks now. And I think I have felt movement last 2 nights, but I have no clue how/what to feel for. But she hating me for sisturbing her dinner with me telling her I want to hug my baby!


----------



## Rhondaalaska (Jan 26, 2013)

I can't do pictures using my iPad either, I have to go on my computer to do it.


----------



## AnnaC (Jan 26, 2013)

I agree with Diane - this is a very friendly forum, all we are keen to achieve is happy owners and happy mares with their precious little babies safely on the ground.





Also, unlike the main forum, most folks here keep just one thread going for all their foalings or questions- no need to start a new thread everytime. It saves us getting clogged up with pages of 'old' topics. You will also see that some of those who had threads for their foaling mares last year still keep their threads going with updated pics of their now weaned foals, and indeed are now continuing with news of their expectant mares for this coming year. As we are all friends here, we like to chat all year round - about general things, our families and our other animals and having just one thread each makes this much easier!

About Diamond - pear shaped is good, sounds promising, but at only approx 4 and a half months in foal I dont think you would be feeling foal movement just yet as baby is too small, another month or so and yes!!

By the way, may we know your name please.


----------



## Diamondinmypocket (Jan 26, 2013)

Oh please do not think i am saying there was any improper behavior. And people are different in communicating. It was more as a worry for Diamond i picked up on, but i did want to try to assure Diamond is in safe hands spoiled as can be. Hence i only have two. I have been seeing the belly switching for a few weeks now. She is slowing down and thinks shes starving. Shes getting more pushy towards Heart as well Diamonds story is a funny one on how far out we have gone to make sure she is happy. This will be her 5th foal. And she is small. And when how do i fell for, and know when to expect to feel? I am keeping a photo diary of her along the way. I just trust the forum for info on the minis. I have much to learn, so advice and guidance is very welcome. I still love the family atmosphere. I would like to enjoy this experiance with everyone;-)

thanks so much guys!


----------



## eagles ring farm (Jan 26, 2013)

Welcome back...and you will love the ladies here on this marestarer's board they are so nice and so helpful so thrilled they are here on LB. Hoping you can figure out posting pics


----------



## Diamondinmypocket (Jan 27, 2013)

I love the forums. I am glad to be back! I meant to get the computer out but got too tired yesterday. Couldnt even finish a movie i was so pooped. But i got a photo of the pear shape,but diamond is b and w so it can be hard to see it. Its like a normal horse at the ribs going down and then a swelling below and behind her ribs. I do get monthly photos of all angles and udders to keep as a growing changing timeline.

I am so excited and glad i can come here to share and ask questions. Now i understand how nutty these mares make people! I admire those who do this every year and still have hair;-)

Also, on keeping one thread going, where and how should i get advice on a legal question i have? It is about this pregnancy, the girl who has the stud is avoiding me at all costs to finish the papers to get the breeding reported and i right now have no way to register this baby. I was told the studs papers are revoked, i have a signed breeding contract but no stud report. I was very selective on the stud, my goal is a show gelding out of this, but without papers no matter how amazing this foal might be his future will only be a backyard pet. Not that i mind that, but the studs owner knew i wanted to show the baby. We signed the stud report at the time i paid and i was told once the breeding dates were recorded she would give me my copy. I have tried politely to get the papers but this girl has blatently lied to my face to avoid me. It was someone here that looked up his papers told me they were revoked. I want to take her to court, but i would like to know if this is worth it with what i have. Just the contract. I did pay her for the service. My only other option is to buy the stud. I usually just let things like this go, but this is very special and extremely important and i do not want forget this one and accept it. I have not one contact that really knows equine law.


----------



## targetsmom (Jan 27, 2013)

Welcome back! Can you post photos to Facebook (for public view) and then post the link to them on here? I have done that using my computer and it works.


----------



## Diamondinmypocket (Jan 27, 2013)

And my name is Nicole!

Targetsmom, thank you! I was unaware that I could post a link. I will go do that now that the baby is napping.


----------



## Diamondinmypocket (Jan 27, 2013)

His name is name is alamo rowdy triple star. He is a and r. I have no earthly idea what she is doing, let alone why. But any help is needed. This baby is that important! It's my first and only. But no matter what, it be special and loved.


----------



## Diamondinmypocket (Jan 28, 2013)

Diane thank you. I had come to accept that this is a lose lose situation. I had a gut feeling when I went to her place. She has a nice place. Had beautiful goats which she said she had switched from miniatures a couple of years ago. Star was the only mini on her place. Really nice horse. But still a feeling that was off. But I was having a tough day so I attributed to that. When she started telling me how much they loved diamond I rushed and got her before she tried something shady. And what gets me is we signed all paperwork the night I took diamond over. I saw the papers but so much was going on that I wasn't given much chance to look closely. She told me she was in a hurry but we had this appt set a week in advance.

As for photos there is a Facebook page I set up yesterday. Progress photos there but you have to read the captions as they didn't get uploaded in order.

Thanks so much everyone.

Facebook/intheheartofponies


----------



## targetsmom (Jan 28, 2013)

I know this must be disappointing, but try not to get too discouraged. Breeding minis can frequently be disappointing, if not downright heartbreaking. So if you end up with a live, healthy foal out of this, consider yourself very lucky! And if the foal just happens to be a pinto, you can still get him hardship registered with Pinto (www.pinto.org). You might have to geld to do that, but at least you could have a registered mini. And you will have to be patient, as waiting 10 or 11 months can seem like forever.

I went to your facebook page and see what you mean about the belly!! But that is very unlikely to be the result of a breeding in August unless there is something else going on. Your mare has foaled before as I recall, and she could have not returned to her "girlish" figure but that looks extreme to me. Will be interested to hear what others say.

Here is the link to the page (hope you don't mind my posting): https://www.facebook.com/InTheHeartOfPonies

By the way, the stallion looks gorgeous!!!


----------



## Diamondinmypocket (Jan 28, 2013)

Its more of a shame. I will in no means be unhappy with a live healthy baby. Its has been a dream of mine to breed my own miniature. It's just very sad that my one and only go at it happened this way. Now I am focusing on diamond and keeping her safe and healthy. Now that I am seeing changes in her, I really need as much help as I can get. I really need input on her size and shape. I know twins happen and usually it's not a good ending. This is why I choose to not u/s her earlier. It was a luxury at that time. Now I am further along, I have more set aside if she needs something.

Because I can not upload photos to the forum, my only option is the Facebook page.

And yes it is a long wait. Patience? What's that lol 

On the legal side, what about representing herself as the owner when she is not? I am in Texas where most judges have a horse or two.


----------



## Diamondinmypocket (Jan 28, 2013)

I just read your update Target. Thank you for posting the link. I too really want to hear others input as I keep hearing its not right for her to be so big.

Here is her history as I know it.All

I got her from a trusted friend. I had a big mare I traded for. My friend Rene has had her for a while. Will ask her exactly how long.

She has had more than one foal. She seasoned late. At the beginning she was here by herself. Took advice from several people and got a young pygmy goat who was 4 months old.

They bonded as if he was a foal.

Met this breeder while searching for goat supplies. She told me of her stud. Got her number as he was for sale.

A month later Diamond seasoned. We planned on having her castrate our goat. So when this happened, we planned on having her stud breed Diamond. I took both to her farm. When we got there the goat was castrated and Lord did he scream lol. This got Diamond worked up. So with the goat and mare acting distressed we decided to keep them together. 2 days later Diamond was out of season, and protecting the goat from everyone and thing. I brought the goat home and she cycled with teasing, and bred. This breeder bred her several times a day for six days. No flames please. I trusted her word as she knew what she was doing. I found this out later after I chased her for a couple of weeks.

So here I am glad a friend is an experienced breeder who is a tech for a great horse vet.

Also I want to mention about her diet.

Until December she was eating soaked beet pulp shreds and a TSC brand pellets. She also has 24/7 pasture.

In December I placed her on mini pony by purina. But I fed the same amount. Then at the the the first week oj January I noticed her balloon over night it seemed. But my other mare has maintained beautifully with out gain or loss. So I got a scale small enough to weigh under a pound. I was giving her double rations each day according to purina website.

So I weigh feed once a week now to assure that it stays the same. I changed to beet pulp shreds in the pm with pellets and pellets and coastal hay in am. I need to let pasture rest after all the rains, so I started offering hay to keep them munching during the day. She is alpha, so there is no telling how often she got Hearts meal, even though they are separated by a huge distance. I do not see it much but sometimes I do when I am indoors. I sit by a window with full view of the barn.

So as bad as I feel about the feed, I would feel so much better if opinions are she's overweight and pregnant.


----------



## countrymini (Jan 28, 2013)

Thanks for posting the link Targetsmum. I can see what you mean about pear shaped! lol and Daddy is very cute.


----------



## AnnaC (Jan 28, 2013)

Those facebook pics are very interesting! If I was just looking at them for someone who wanted an opinion on whether their mare was in foal or not, I would have to say that she looked as though she was getting close to actually foaling - the pics from the rear make it look as though baby has already dropped and the ones from July look like a mare at the start of showing that she might be pregnant from, say, an early April covering. But then you have the 'proof' that she was covered in August when you went to your friends with Diamond and your goat!

Some mares do allow covering even when pregnant (particularly as you said that Diamond got a bit stressed) - is it at all possible that Diamond was exposed to the stallion earlier in the year (beautiful stud by the way!!)?

I, too, will be interest to hear what the other Aunties think.


----------



## Diamondinmypocket (Jan 28, 2013)

Let me post udder shots. Have a few over time for my own documentation. But will she cycle or appear if she is?


----------



## Diamondinmypocket (Jan 28, 2013)

Thinking back to December I was giving her a hug and felt what with knowledge ONLY through photos, as the milk veins (?) the fluid feeling blobs equal on both sides extending about 4" up from her bag. I remember thinking clearly that this was a milk vein. But when I checked a few days later it was gone. I hope I explained it clearly. I am working on figuring out from my friend if there was anyway she was bred. So please advise just in case.


----------



## Diamondinmypocket (Jan 28, 2013)

Update:

She might have been bred before I got her. A long time breeder friend that I sent photos to today who is the vet tech for horse vet says to her be ready at first of march. She thinks march or April. The past owner is going to be asked if she was bred and if so when and to who.


----------



## targetsmom (Jan 29, 2013)

Well, that is an interesting update and makes a lot more sense just from the photos standpoint. And I am a bit jealous that it looks like you won't have to wait 10-11 months like the rest of us!!! I hope you can find out more about this other breeding.


----------



## Diamondinmypocket (Jan 29, 2013)

Yes that would explain a lot if she was bred before I got her. But I thought I had more time to study and prepare! But I am glad I have you guys to guide me. I will keep posting updates and photos to share.


----------



## kehranc (Jan 29, 2013)

Hi NIcole, welcome to the nutty nursery . I have just read your story and wow is all I can say.. Its a shame there are people out there doing this the wrong way as on this forum I have met so many really great mini owners and breeders.. I know how you feel about only having one chance and it being a dream. I was the same as you but unfortunately my Miss Molly wasnt able to produce a healthy foal... bt in saying thta she is healthy and still with me




...After joining this forum I realise how lucky people are to have a happy healthy foal and mare so please take good care of your little one, report this woman if you are able to and concentrate on your beautiful Mare and upcoming foal.. and after looking at your mares I agree this was about the size Molly was when I first had it confirmed on here she was pregnant...So good luck with her and let me tell you your minis are absolutely stunning.. I will be watching your story closely...xx



<3


----------



## Diamondinmypocket (Jan 29, 2013)

Thank you guys, all of you who are helping me learn the hard way. I may not know much but I know enough to have noticed Diamonds belly changing rapidly right after October. She has remained very healthy so I have wondered about this belly of hers all along.

And going back in hindsight I can see how the stud owner did take advantage of me. I never witnessed anything with my own eyes, and the 2-4 covers a day seemed extremely off. I think she took my money and was not honest about anything. She put my mare at risk and that is what gets me. For someone who portrays to be very experienced, the only experience she has is lying and avoiding the truth.

And this is one of the many personal reasons I have for not being a breeder.

As for when and how she could have been bred, I am waiting to hear back.

I am so happy to hear that Miss Molly is ok. I can manage losing a baby as long as Diamond is ok. I will tell you that yesterday I flew into a panic at the news of an impending birth many months before I expected. I had just started on building a foaling stall over the weekend. And I have only had one chance to view a video of minis foaling.

If anyone can help me jump ahead 6 months that would be wonderful. I have been going according to the date when I took her to be bred, I am afraid I have missed shots and diet changes and all she should have had done months ago.

I will get her to a vet but have to find a ride.

Hopefully I will get through this without panic and keep my heart from busting


----------



## targetsmom (Jan 29, 2013)

Yes you should be increasing her grain, but don't feel bad about that. Back in 1970 I bought a mare that the dealer I bought her from (who probably didn't know) kept insisting she wasn't bred, so when she started getting very ribby and had a big belly I WORMED her with a product not for pregnant mares. When she foaled she was very thin but she and the foal (a mule yet!!) did just fine.

Read everything you can on this forum, the Best of The Forum and go to Mare Stare (Google it) and watch as many foaling videos as you can. Also watch as many cams as you can because even if you miss a birth, you can likely (if you pay attention to posts) see right after the foal is born and what you need to do then. You might want to go over our thread from on this mare stare forum from last year because I tried to put extra information on it for our 4-Hers. We also had some things happen that can happen, but likely won't, but for the first time we had a wonderful foaling season!!!

Search the forum for foaling kits or - better yet - check out the 4-H section on our website where we have a write-up/lesson on foaling season and what you need. Good luck! She should get pre-foaling shots (to transfer immunity to baby) about a month before foaling but our first foal arrived at 303 days, the same day as her shots, so again, don't worry. You just do the best you can.


----------



## Diamondinmypocket (Jan 29, 2013)

Quick update: Most likely bred to a solid black under 32" stud through the fence.

Can someone please give me colors to expect? I will post updates as I learn more. Funny that the previous owner also owned the stallion. His name is King.

I just got alfalfa pellets. But not sure how much to feed.


----------



## targetsmom (Jan 29, 2013)

If you mare is black then the colors are black or black pinto unless they are both heterozygous for black/red. Then you could get a chestnut or chestnut pinto but not as likely.

Is the stud registered? Maybe you can get a registered foal after all. A late stallion report is not a big deal.

Not sure on the alfalfa pellets but as feed changes need to be made gradually, I would just give her a little bit to start.


----------



## AnnaC (Jan 29, 2013)

Please dont worry, you are doing just fine and, judging from your pics on fb, so is Diamond.





It would help if you could get a slightly closer fix on when she and 'King' might have mated, if not then keep a good eye on her udder region. She may well develop quite an edema area in front of her udder,or she may simply start a slow increase in the size of the udder itself. As she has foaled before it is extremely unlikely that she will foal this time without some sort of udder development, so this is the best place to be watching to give you an idea of her progress/how near she is to foaling.

I dont use alfalfa here so you will need someone else to tell you how much to feed, but apart from this, I would just use a good quality mare and foal feed for her together with hay, grass and plenty of opportunity for daily exercise. Make sure her worming is up to date and perhaps make an appointment with your vet for any immunisation injections she may need (can you get your vet to visit, it is not good to travel mares within 6 weeks of the end of their pregnancy as it can bring on an early foaling, but if you really have to, make sure you have plenty of time and can take the journey really slowly. Is Diamond used to travelling and a calm relaxed traveller? If not, I would not consider doing the journey - just my opinion!

Do read through the information on Mary's website as suggested by her - lots of good and useful info there.


----------



## Diamondinmypocket (Jan 29, 2013)

Tonight at dinner I felt a jelly blob where her stomach and flank meet on each side and her bag is firm now. Not full just getting more noticeable while touching it. I move her tail and she's not resisting the movement. I don't think I will get any of the past history, so I have nothing to go on. I have to finish stall can do in a few hours as soon as I am on my feet. And to top it off my husband goes out of town for a2 weeks leaving Sunday. So I am really stressed anyways. This part of foaling is not much fun lol. Oh and I have no help except for a vet who I have yet to meet, and i would like this to smoothly and not need a vet for this.


----------



## Diamondinmypocket (Jan 29, 2013)

Tonight belly pic is on fb. Awaiting ones from last night to compare.


----------



## Diamondinmypocket (Jan 29, 2013)

And vet visit for shots next on list. She is wormed regularly and not due for another. I am really amazed at all of you who do this often. You have given me so much advice and encouragement, that I am glad I came back! Now if someone has a zanax


----------



## countrymini (Jan 29, 2013)

That is a loooooow belly lol.


----------



## Diamondinmypocket (Jan 29, 2013)

From last night her udder feels different. All I know was I got her in June. And she was bred before that. It seems like this will be a constant guessing game.


----------



## AnnaC (Jan 30, 2013)

Dont forget that you have one major advantange - Diamond has foaled before, she is an 'experienced' mare! If you watch her closely (and I know that you are) she will probably take a lot of the 'guessing' away for you.





From your latest pictures it looks as though her udder is starting to flll and her tummy is dropping nicely. I would have a word with your vet about your concerns re a foaling date as I feel you may be very close to the 4 week 'before' date for any immunisation injections - another reason to have your vet visit you is so that he/she knows exactly where you live, most helpful should you need an emergency visit at foaling time!

As soon as you can, get Diamond into her foaling stall for the night time - she needs to not only get 'happy' to be shut in but needs that '4 weeks' to build her own immunity to any bugs/germs that may lurk there, which she will then pass on to her baby via her milk supply.

If the stallion King is registered, then you should be able to get a DNA sample from him to prove that the coming foal is his and thereby get the foal registered with a late stallion report - you may get your wish for a registered foal after all!! Meanwhile keep watching that udder and also Diamond's general behaviour - a lot of mares become more loving/want your attention etc as they get close to foaling.

Try not to worry too much, between us we will do our very best to get this precious baby safely delivered for you and Diamond.


----------



## Diamondinmypocket (Jan 30, 2013)

First Thank you so much. I don't liking having to do this, but I have an illness that is acting up. So if I come across a little crazy, please bare with me. I am having a difficult time staying focused. I would love to post the link but I am having a hard time with even this simple task. If anyone can post it, thank you.

This morning her vulva is elongated when it was tight and short last night. Bit more jelly but bag is unchanged. Those are the only changes over night. Still being a pig and eating.

Called local vet, awaiting a call back to see about an appointment.


----------



## countrymini (Jan 30, 2013)

Is this the link you were after?

https://www.facebook.com/InTheHeartOfPonies


----------



## Diamondinmypocket (Feb 1, 2013)

Well everyone I stressed myself right into the hospital. Wed my sodium was 120. At 115 cardiac arrest and coma happen.

I did manage to put up a dividing wall, plastic sheeting over the outside of the barn to keep out drafts, and baby play yard along inside wall for small gaps and things as I did not have plywood as I wanted. I wanted it to be safe enough for human baby. And just keep costal hay down. She eats in there, it is her stall and she seems to know what its for. With me being away it is out of my hands. I did my best.

Thanks for the advice and will keep you posted


----------



## SugaryCharm (Feb 1, 2013)

I'd say it's a testament to your dedication that you were able to do as much as you did, considering the medical issues you are dealing with! Girls of all species have been having babies for a long time, and you're doing all you can for her, so try not to stress!


----------



## Rhondaalaska (Feb 1, 2013)

Get well now. Hope you feel better soon.


----------



## countrymini (Feb 1, 2013)

Hope you feel better soon!


----------



## AnnaC (Feb 2, 2013)

Really hope that you feel better soon.


----------



## Diamondinmypocket (Feb 2, 2013)

Thanks everyone! I think I get to go home today! My sister is moving from new Orleans to help me out.I plan on lots of rest next couple of weeks. Never want this to happen again. The reason I got so crazy there at the end was due to the fact that my brain cells were swolen and could not communicate to each other. And every other cell was also swolen.its the same condition as water poisoning.

So I trust that diamond does know what to do, the stud is smaller than her, so I do not have much to worry about. She has Heart with her for support. And you guys here for my support.

Soil will go back to resting and just wait.

Hugs to everyone!


----------



## Rhondaalaska (Feb 2, 2013)

You rest and take care.


----------



## AnnaC (Feb 2, 2013)

Glad to hear that you will soon have some help - no excuses not to take plenty of rest once your sister arrives.


----------



## Diamondinmypocket (Feb 5, 2013)

Hello my dear mini friends! Just an update for you on how things are going.

I came home Saturday afternoon. My sister came in Sunday night. My hubby left for out of town Sunday am.

I am feeling better, but still tired. I am resting as I need. Diamond is good. Looking less round in the tummy but I am not going to worry. I will see about a vet when I have the funds. We had to pay to get my sister out of new Orleans last minute on superbowl weekend, we were lucky to find a bus for her but that ticket broke the bank.

All major health causes for the hyperneutremia (sp?) ruled out so now looking at medication related causes for(ssri ) doing this. Long weeks ahead, need many prayers, as I am having to make large living changes (please pray hard we can get a house asap) as my sister is going to be live in help and we really need a house now.

Thank you from the bottom of my heart. Will keep updated as I can. Bless all of you.


----------



## AnnaC (Feb 5, 2013)

Prayers automatically coming in your direction and will continue as long as you need them. Please keep us updated with how things are going for you.


----------



## Lindi-loo (Feb 8, 2013)

Get Well soon..hope everything works out for you and Diamond and her cupcake belly is looking just fab





Oh you do realise that if its a filly your gona have to call it cupcake now


----------



## Eagle (Feb 8, 2013)

I am sending prayers that you get well very soon and find a house.


----------

